# Verb stem+도록  하다



## hana20

Please explain this pattern.고마워요


----------



## Lucia M. Kim

*되*다 (verb) => *되*도록 하다 ("have it done")
*가*다 (verb) => *가*도록 하다 ("make him/her go")
*먹*다 (verb) => *먹*도록 하다 ("have him/her eat [something]")


----------



## hana20

is there a direct english translation of the word 도록?고마워요


----------



## oloekis

hana20 said:


> is there a direct english translation of the word 도록?고마워요


 

When -도록 indicates "purpose", the English translation can be : so that / in order that / (so as) to / in order to / that


----------



## wildsunflower

For me, "~도록 하다" is closer to "let something/someone do ~.", without much enforcement. It requires a voluntary act.

발전이 되도록 하다 - Let it develop
학교에 가도록 하다 - Let him/her go to school
밥을 먹도록 하다 - Let him/her eat

"have him/her do [something]" is closer to "~시키다." Its act is a bit more enforced than that of "~도록 하다"


----------

